# What stage3 tarball should i use for 1.3b on a Duron 1.0 Ghz

## loki1

What stage3 tarball should I use for 1.3b on a Duron 1.0 Ghz (Morgan core)?

----------

## pjp

Duron is essentially an Athlon with less cache, isn't it?  If so, the 686 tarball should work.

----------

## loki1

That is what I though - which is why I wasn't sure if I should use i686 or the athalon one

----------

## dioxmat

I'm wondering too... back when I was running a LFS, I had looked at some docs saying that you should use athlon if you want real optimisation when using gcc3 to compile for a duron... I didnt test, gcc3 wasnt enough mature at that time... did anyone *really* made some testing ?

----------

